# Men and Porn: What do you think?



## introspective (Jan 13, 2010)

I recently read an article in Marie Claire which boiled down to this: men under 30 grew up in the "porn era," where they were exposed to graphic acts that they still (subconsciously) play out. They think sex should go 1. a little kissing and/or fondling 
2. oral sex and 3. sex. On the flip side, men who grew up looking at pictures had to use their imagination and are therefore more likely to spend more time on foreplay and less time trying to maneuver your body into freakish positions that would look good on camera. What is your take on this? I agree with the author's observations, and I wonder if you have any thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

If im understanding you correctly, the author is saying that men that watch porn like to play out "hard core" sex acts with their partners and have little interest in foreplay. 

that doesnt really fit with my situation. My H has been looking at porn since he was 10 and he's not even interested in sex, period. On the rare occasion that he is interested, he wants it plain and simple- same position, same place, some everything. no weird positions or anything like that. 

my situation might be an outlier factor, though.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

That's an interesting observation, and I see the validity. I haven't been with a 30 something year old man to validate the study though. All of my dates (& estranged husband) have been over 40. And I believe I shall keep it that way!


----------

